# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  Hibernate چیست ؟

## zehs_sha

مقاله هایی دیگر ؟(فارسی)
http://www.parsjava.com/contentid-5.html

http://www.parsjava.com/article3.html

برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر سایت اصلی (لاتین)
http://www.hibernate.org/

----------


## aidinwashere

لینک های فارسی کار نمیکنند.

----------


## zehs_sha

من امروز بررسی کردم باز شدند و مشکلی نداشت شما یکبار دیگر سعی کنید یا

----------


## aidinwashere

به به !
لینک های شما با FireFox سازگار نیستند!
تناقض بین IE ماکروسافت و Firefox ملت Open Source !!!

----------


## mona3000m

منم نتونستم لینک های فارسی رو باز کنم. مثل اینکه سایتی به اسم Parsjava موحود نیست

----------


## amindiary

من  یه مشکلی داشتم با hibernate و اون این بود که وقتی میومدم فعالش کنم می گفت فایلهاش توسط چیز دیگه ای process میشه! راه حل این مشکلو تو یه فروم خارجی دیدم گفتم بگم اگر کسی نیاز داشت استفاده کنه!

راه حل: اگر نرم افزاری برای شبیه سازی سی دی درایو مثل alcohol یا deamon نصب کردین اول اونرو uninstall کنید بعد hibernate سیستم رو فعال کنید و حالا اون نرم افزارهاتون رو اگه می خواهید نصب کنید!

هنوز خودم تستش نکردم پس اگه جواب نداد خرده نگیرید!!!

----------


## persianshadow

جانم ! چی ! دوست عزیز فکر کنم یا من و یا شما دچار سوتفاهم شدید. اینجا بخش جاوا هست. 

 و منظور از این  Hibernate ، یک واسط برای اتصال به دیتابیس در سیستم های مبتنی بر JEE هست

 . شاید هم من دچار کج فهمی شدم ؟!

----------


## farax_x

لينك هاي فارسي خرابه

----------


## s_zakipour@yahoo.com

من می خوام با این او آر ام کار کنم میشه بگید چطور باید intelijidea رو Config کنم ؟

----------


## M0TR!X

> جانم ! چی ! دوست عزیز فکر کنم یا من و یا شما دچار سوتفاهم شدید. اینجا بخش جاوا هست. 
> 
>  و منظور از این  Hibernate ، یک واسط برای اتصال به دیتابیس در سیستم های مبتنی بر JEE هست
> 
>  . شاید هم من دچار کج فهمی شدم ؟!



نه شما درست متوجه شدین ! این دوستمون این hibernate  رو با hibernate  ویندوز اشتباه گرفتن !


لینکها رو هم باز نمیکنه ! اگه واسه شما باز میکنه کپی کنید اینجا استفاده کنیم

----------


## vahid forghani

دوست عزیز میتوانید به مقالات زیر مراجعه کنید.
هایبرنیت چیست
مثالی ساده از هایبرنیت

----------

